# what bow??



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

whats your draw weight and your poundage you can pull pm me


----------



## bowhunter2121 (Sep 27, 2006)

mathews mustang or sumthin in that range:wink: trust me there awesome!!!
bowhunter2121


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Both of the bows you mentioned are great...Im a Hoyt/Reflex guy myself...
Like Slayer said, what is your draw length/weight and what is your price range?

Feel free to PM me...


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

hoyt rintec is a great bow! if your looking for a bow a lil cheaper i'd go with the reflex...its just like a hoyt just a different riser...i beleive its a magnesium riser...just a lil heavier, i think ur good with either choice!


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Well im a hoyt guy, so you know what im going to say...

If all else fails, you get bad arse colors with the rintec...


----------



## #1hunter123 (Oct 24, 2006)

*what bow*

thanks guys.i apreciate all your help guys.

thanks


----------



## #1hunter123 (Oct 24, 2006)

*bow*

please keep suggestions comin.im still open for suggestions.i have a 24 to 25in draw length.i can pull about 50 pounds


thanks


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

oh well in that case, get out of the kids bows. Get a Vtec like me. 

mines 25.5 @ 60#

24-26inch DL and 50-60 limbs.


----------



## bowhunter2121 (Sep 27, 2006)

MATHEWS MUSTANG or a hoyt rintec im a mathews guy but u arnt big enuff yet to shoot a outback or like that id go with a hoyt rintec cant believe im sayin this but thats what id go with!!!!
bowhunter2121


----------



## #1hunter123 (Oct 24, 2006)

bowhunter2121 said:


> MATHEWS MUSTANG or a hoyt rintec im a mathews guy but u arnt big enuff yet to shoot a outback or like that id go with a hoyt rintec cant believe im sayin this but thats what id go with!!!!
> bowhunter2121


i accually have shot the outback at my friends.its sweet

thanks


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

well, i would suggest any recurve from cabelas, but if it's compounds you want i am at a loss.


----------



## Mr colourful (Oct 28, 2006)

#1hunter123 said:


> im 12 yrs. old. i have a browning.im lookin into the hoyt rintec or the reflex excersion!i have room for change(any other bow)
> 
> IF you are hunting or have short draw lenght go for the Ben pearson pathfinder 30/60pounds my dad sells them from 510 barebow and its fps is 242 average spitting out a 312 grain arrow
> 
> ...


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Do what? ^


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

Mr colourful said:


> #1hunter123 said:
> 
> 
> > im 12 yrs. old. i have a browning.im lookin into the hoyt rintec or the reflex excersion!i have room for change(any other bow)
> ...


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

LOL, Slayer, I think you just might be right...

640 FPS - That is a "dame good bow"...


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

slayrX said:


> Mr colourful said:
> 
> 
> > I beleive you dont have a clue what your taking about.
> ...


----------



## megan (Oct 20, 2006)

Well i hate to dissappoint you, but hoyt no longer makes rintecs. they have a trykon sport or trykon jr for 2007. i have a rintec and it is a great bow.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

Check into the PSE Nova SU.........


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Hoyt needs to be pimp handed. (if anyone understands that. Id say something else but im trying to keep it family friendly to some extent) They must have some master scheme here, but even though i do like most of their new stuff, they just arent doing a lot of the right things it seems lately. Just my opinion.


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Mbuemi, I agree...
Hoyt really did well with most of the new bows, (Im in love with a 38Ultra) I love the design, looks, and style...but some of 'em are just head scratchers...
Honestly, how many bows can you call a Trykon? 

As always, just my opinion...


----------



## JohnAnderson (Sep 11, 2006)

mbuemi said:


> Hoyt needs to be pimp handed. (if anyone understands that. Id say something else but im trying to keep it family friendly to some extent) They must have some master scheme here, but even though i do like most of their new stuff, they just arent doing a lot of the right things it seems lately. Just my opinion.


Pimp handed? LOL. Just another phrase on AT that I have never heard before. Sometimes I feel like I am on (or from) another planet when I read some of these posts.

Mbuemi, I am a Hoyt guy myself and I am curious what you don't like about Hoyt's new stuff? There new lineup seems great to me.


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Oh by all means the majority of those new bows are quite fine. But...let me explain what im trying to get past here.

1)They got rid of the rintec.(or so i heard.)
-Why would they do that? that leaves them what, the trykon junior? I KNOW that there are a lot of people out there who dont favor parallel limb bows such as the trykon and switchback. I happen to be one. If you really want to know what i think, i believe that the trykon was merely a result of indirect pressure from matthews and bowtech to make a PL bow. I really doubt hoyt needed to do that. They should have stuck with what THEY do. I know that it is also stupid of them to not attempt to follow the current trend in the market. However, i do not believe it is in their best interests to conform to other companies styles. If my sentences begin to ramble on into nonsense, i apologize, i just have so many ideas going on at the same time and trying to write them down as fast as possible. 

2)Publicity
-Im really awestruck at the fact that i almost never see hoyt doing anything for publicity. Matthews has NASP. That right there is going to get a lot of kids from the get go. I honestly cant say ive seen hoyt doing much of anything like that. I do think i heard from someone that they financially aided some christian schools in something or another? Has anyone heard anything like that? Oh well, i guess we shall see in the months to come. 

3)Rumor about DL specific cams.
-Yes, it is true that a single DL cam is supposed to be more accurate, but if they go to that, then the practicality of the bows drop substantially. My VTEC is 23-26ish. Ive already gone from 23.5 to 25.5 in a few months. If we had got a bow with a cam which was one DL, we'd be...screwed. One of the reasons i like hoyt so much is that i could shoot ANY of their bows. Well at least i can with a 25" DL. Cant do that with matthews or Bowtech. 

Well, sorry that was so long, just kinda get going and i tend to ramble on  .


----------



## JohnAnderson (Sep 11, 2006)

mbuemi said:


> Oh by all means the majority of those new bows are quite fine. But...let me explain what im trying to get past here.
> 
> 1)They got rid of the rintec.(or so i heard.)
> -Why would they do that? that leaves them what, the trykon junior? I KNOW that there are a lot of people out there who dont favor parallel limb bows such as the trykon and switchback. I happen to be one. If you really want to know what i think, i believe that the trykon was merely a result of indirect pressure from matthews and bowtech to make a PL bow. I really doubt hoyt needed to do that. They should have stuck with what THEY do. I know that it is also stupid of them to not attempt to follow the current trend in the market. However, i do not believe it is in their best interests to conform to other companies styles. If my sentences begin to ramble on into nonsense, i apologize, i just have so many ideas going on at the same time and trying to write them down as fast as possible.
> ...



Mbuemi, no need to apologize for anything that you said. You make some very valid points.

I agree with you completely on point 2) and somewhat on point 3), however, I disagree with you on point 1). Sometimes companies have to follow where the market is. They don't have to completely conform to what other companies are doing. They can still retain most of what they do best and make subtle changes to their line to pick up more market share.

Additionally, I am sure Hoyt has done plenty of market research to determine what is best to increase their market share. Hopefully, they are right. Time will tell.


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

"additionally, I am sure Hoyt has done plenty of market research to determine what is best to increase their market share"
(i can never make the quote tags work properly...)
Or so we hope eh? 

What you said is very true, and i guess i really cant say anything more than what you did  . Guess we'll see.


----------



## JohnAnderson (Sep 11, 2006)

mbuemi said:


> "additionally, I am sure Hoyt has done plenty of market research to determine what is best to increase their market share"
> (i can never make the quote tags work properly...)
> Or so we hope eh?
> 
> What you said is very true, and i guess i really cant say anything more than what you did  . Guess we'll see.


mbuemi,

I have found that the way to quote is to find the post that you want to quote, hit the quote button, type what you want to say, then hit the Preview Post button, then hit the Submit Reply button. 

You can make edits and preview yours posts many times before you hit the Submit Reply button. 

John


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

aha, i can script HTML pages and write batch files but i cant make the darn quote button work...


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

JohnAnderson said:


> mbuemi,
> 
> I have found that the way to quote is to find the post that you want to quote, hit the quote button, type what you want to say, then hit the Preview Post button, then hit the Submit Reply button.
> 
> ...


Oh darn, i did know, i just hit erase too many times


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

You wanna shoot a sweet bow? Go shoot the Switchback XT shoot it one time and youll sell your mother for that bow haha. I know you need to grow up a little more to be honest Id go with the Reflex and save a little money for when you outgrow that one in about 2 years (because you will shoot up like a weed trust me been there done that) and go get the newest mathews because if their anything like the switchback theyll corner the market. Thats the smoothest bow ive ever shot in my life.


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Nah, no offense to matthews, i cant say as ive shot one, which i intend to do, but ive never been to keen on the short ATA parallel limb bows like the trykon and switchback. the trykon isnt as short as the switchback, but those two PL styles have never been too high on my list.


----------



## fishycatfish (Dec 10, 2005)

#1hunter123 said:


> please keep suggestions comin.im still open for suggestions.i have a 24 to 25in draw length.i can pull about 50 pounds
> 
> 
> thanks



50lbs at 12? not bad


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

mbuemi said:


> Nah, no offense to matthews, i cant say as ive shot one, which i intend to do, but ive never been to keen on the short ATA parallel limb bows like the trykon and switchback. the trykon isnt as short as the switchback, but those two PL styles have never been too high on my list.



How come? Thats my favorite thing about them, Their short but they have the forgiveness of a longer bow, theres NO hand shock at all. I love it. Ive never heard someone say they didnt like par. limbs, do you just think their ugly or what? Thats the first time ive heard someone say that actually.


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Im with Mbuemi...
Mathews makes a great bow, they're just not for me...

-I like a longer ATA bow with a deeper brace...atleast 35 ATA and 7 Deep for me...
-I hate the "balance" or lack-there-of...That super heavy top limb that trys to smack you in your knee if you shoot with an open hand...
-I dont have a problem with parallel limbs, I just dont prefer them...

Again, Im not bashing Mathews here, they make a great bow...Im actually the only one in my family that doesnt shoot one (So yeah, Ive shot plenty)...But, Ill stick with Hoyt.


----------



## JoeZoo (Oct 22, 2006)

:focus:


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

JoeZoo said:


> :focus:


Thats totally ironic, i completely forgot what the topic was. And for the sake of humor, im not going to scroll back up and find out!


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Good Call Joe, Sorry bout that guys...


----------

